# 3" EP Brushes now $18



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fly tyers Dungeon has them for $6.50. Their trying to help during the recession


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

@permitchaser, can you post a link? I am struggling to find brushes on FTD. Certain I am likely overlooking them.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Roll your own. I’ve been making them for pennies with dungeons’ fiber. Super easy!!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Spin EP in a dubbing loop as you tie


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Making the brushes is an interesting idea. I just read Game Changer by Blane Chocklett and in the book he shows how he does it. As a new tier I had never even considered that.


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Anyone here use the sculpting brushes and other brushes from H20? Seems like a cheaper option but I have always just used EP foxy and chromatic.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Bit ridiculous.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Have a look at pricing for the EP flies themselves, Mantis shrimp are $11.95 each. Enrico makes good stuff but this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

k-roc said:


> Have a look at pricing for the EP flies themselves, Mantis shrimp are $11.95 each. Enrico makes good stuff but this is getting ridiculous!


If you ever met the man, you’d understand why.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes he thinks he is very special doesn't he, lol.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Plenty of videos on YouTube on how to make your own dubbing brush maker and how to make brushes.

I bought a sewing machine motor on Amazon for mine for $35 and used about $20 in wood I already had lying about.

The foot pedal feature works well and you have the flexibility to blend whatever colors you want.

Of course, the good old-fashioned dubbing loop still works for most applications too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Featherbrain said:


> @permitchaser, can you post a link? I am struggling to find brushes on FTD. Certain I am likely overlooking them.








Fly Tying Materials | Fly Tying Recipes | Fly Tying Supplies | Fly Tyers Dungeon | Fly Tying Supplies


Fly Tying Materials, fly tying supplies and many fly tying material tips and tricks, fly tying recipes. Fly tying closeout materials all at Fly Tyers Dungeon!



www.flytyersdungeon.com


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I will say , they have got to be skimping on the brush…. One fly takes more brush then ever. I get it times are tough but for crying out loud one brush shouldnt make two flies. Shrinkflation at its best. I have some old brush from ep and some new crap. Its almost pathetic how thin it is.


----------



## barbosa (Sep 22, 2015)

I’ll be giving this a try before paying $18 for another ep brush. I save my clippings when tying in a zip lock bag and use for dubbing on flies as it is. Guess I’m cheap. Local fly shop told me a couple months ago prices were going up and thought no way they could get that for a brush but I guess some will pay it. Anyone know if the prices on other brand brushes went up also?


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

I suppose I'll just keep making dubbing loops using my stick of wax that will last a lifetime.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Going to try some stuff from FTD.
They actually have some "glow in the dark eyes"




You are being redirected...


H20-Sculpting brushes , 1" wide $4.50, 2 & 3 in wide $8.00


----------



## groundpounder (4 mo ago)

Here is a video that I made for how I make my brushes for gamechangers. I'm pretty frugal and this is a very cheap way to make good brushes. I'm using a different wire now than in the video. Amazon has a good wire for brushes if you search stainless steel 32 gauge wire. And there are plenty of youtube videos out there on how to make a brush table.


----------



## groundpounder (4 mo ago)

And here is a video I made showing what I think is the easiest way to get EP fiber out of Bonnie Craft cord. In the video I use a zip tie in the middle of the hank where now I just tie an overhand knot. I also use a slicker brush instead of the comb now as it works a little faster.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Every material is getting more expensive. A 2oz bottle of loon is going for $60. Makes me glad i tie with Deercreek UV resins. Personally on my own site I have been sourcing materials direct from manufactures and cutting out the middle man to save and pass that savings on to my customer for both materials and flies. Currently waiting on a big order of new materials to come in and always looking to continue to expand the materials i can offer. I have a dubbing brush maker and use it for making tarantula brushes. I can produce 6 brushes for under $1. Once i get some time I will be focused on learning to make the foxy, and chromatic brushes to keep my flies that use those prices down but i doubt i can make brushes quick enough to sell them.


----------



## svalencia (Feb 17, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> Roll your own. I’ve been making them for pennies with dungeons’ fiber. Super easy!!



Love the clip!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I love making brushes. You can custom tweak them to your needs/wants. It can actually be fun sourcing materials on the cheap to make them up. Fly Tyers Dungeon for fibers, EBay for all kinds of furs. I have never been able to replicate the EP foxy brush in white though that I use for dock light flies and still buy them. I had heard they went up and last time I was at the fly shop, had to gulp a bit before throwing down for a pack. One tip if you make your own brush making rig. Making it long. if you are gonna bother to make brushes, might as well make 18" ones and not 12" or less like many commercial rigs. Have fun spinning!


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> Spin EP in a dubbing loop as you tie


What he said. Learn to make good large dubbing loops and you will never run out of $18 brushes again. I have a brush-making tool but never use it now. Dubbing Loops 
And fiber from Macrame cord is also a great cost-effective solution for fish that don't need all that fisherman-catching sparkle. 8 bucks of polyester macrame cord will give you enough fiber of one color for life. Blend away if you need


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Same here. I've made plenty of them over the years with leftover materials.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

@Clamfoot said:



Clamfoot said:


> 8 bucks of polyester macrame cord



I'm guessing a craft store and you unravel a planter or something?

Have you ever tried to dye it?


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> Title says it all. Anyone else shed a tear like I did...


Yep seen prices yesterday on Ole Fla site..


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Clamfoot said:


> Dubbing Loops


I've used dubbing loops for some of my freshwater flies (with regular dubbing material), but read something on the this forum about them and brushes.
This is my first fly using a dubbing loop with the same material as the body of the fly for the head I just posted in Backwaters What are you tying thread. Need a little practice...


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> @Clamfoot said
> 
> 
> I'm guessing a craft store and you unravel a planter or something?
> ...


You can buy the cord or a planter if you like but the cord is much more cost effective. You need to get the polyester one, not cotton

Bonnie craft cord makes a lot of colors. Best selection is on line but I'd guess a craft store can order what you want. I haven't found one that carries more than white.

For dark or vibrant colors buy the factory colored stuff. It does dye but only pale shades of green/blue/pink etc


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

This stuff, 6mm









Amazon.com: Pepperell Bonnie Macramé Craft Cord 6mm x 100yd, Multi-Colour, 11.92 x 20.4 x 11.92 cm


Shop Pepperell at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

What’s your time worth to you? Why go through the headache of unraveling yarn and dying it, when you can buy a bag of Congo Hair at Fly Tyers Dungeon for $2.25.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> What’s your time worth to you? Why go through the headache of unraveling yarn and dying it, when you can buy a bag of Congo Hair at Fly Tyers Dungeon for $2.25.


If never gotten the FTD congo hair but the unwound cord is actually very different than any other congo/wig hair that I've gotten. 
It has a midpoint in stiffness between traditional congo/wig and EP/Steve Farrar fiber but the strands are not as straight or stiff as Squimpish hair.
It takes about 2 minutes to cut off 2 or 3 12" pc of cord and unbraid it. Another minute to dog brush it out and you'll have enough for 15-20 flies and 99 yards of the stuff left over for another 1500-2000 more flies if my math is right. A two-generation supply of one color for 15 bucks....And you'll never have to order it again plus you can do much more other stuff with the excess as well. 

That's what it's worth if the material works for you. If you are just starting out tying, that is a butt load of vice practice for 15 bucks. Not that 6 packs of FTD congo is not worth it....

Apples and oranges I guess.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> *What’s your time worth to you?* Why go through the headache of unraveling yarn and dying it, when you can buy a bag of Congo Hair at Fly Tyers Dungeon for $2.25.


That square piece of wood that the black/white grizzly feather popper is sitting on is what I use for the small size poppers I make. I get it in 12" lengths, 1/2" & 3/4" dia..

Think I do it because I can


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh don’t get me wrong. I’m a cheap ass without a doubt. At this point in my life I have a little money and absolutely no time.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Clamfoot said:


> You can buy the cord or a planter if you like but the cord is much more cost effective. You need to get the polyester one, not cotton
> 
> Bonnie craft cord makes a lot of colors. Best selection is on line but I'd guess a craft store can order what you want. I haven't found one that carries more than white.





Clamfoot said:


> This stuff, 6mm



Thanks, @Clamfoot. I'll have to play around with it this winter.





birdyshooter said:


> What’s your time worth to you? Why go through the headache of unraveling yarn and dying it, when you can buy a bag of Congo Hair at Fly Tyers Dungeon for $2.25.


@birdyshooter, 

Well that sort of depends. My free time is worth a lot to me and I try to fill it up with fun stuff or at least things I want to do. However, if I am sitting and watching football, baseball or hockey, I can also unravel a plant hanger at the same time. I also tie my own leaders during those times. I can get exactly what I want and do more than one thing at a time. The craft cord might make sense if I like the material. Buying it like Clamfoot suggests is even better.

It also has to do with my basic sense of value. I refuse to pay the stupidly ridiculous mark ups on tying materials if I can get it more reasonably someplace else.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> Thanks, @Clamfoot. I'll have to play around with it this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, same here. In the easy chair with the game on unraveling cord.




Fliesbynight said:


> Thanks, @Clamfoot. I'll have to play around with it this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very welcome FBN.

I do the same. Watch the game and make fiber or leaders.
That's a good way to make big hanks of fiber. 20 pc about 18 in long. Fold in half and Zip tie. Cut the loop and melt the top with a lighter ( in the garage) then unbraid all the strands and brush out with a dog brush.

Full disclosure. @groundpounder 's method earlier in this thread is by far the easiest and most efficient way. Unbraid it as you need it and you can store it easier as cord.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Another thought.

Dying the stuff is not practical if you want dark colors (black, violet, blue, chartreuse, brown, orange, red etc.)

If there are are enough guys/gals looking to try this we could do a kind of fly material swap so everyone does not need to buy multiple 100 yard rolls to get a bunch of different colors.

We can form a group, agree on the colors we want. Each person buys one color and we'll divide up the each of the colors (100yrd roll) by the number of people. Everyone will get a shorter length of each color but still 100yrd total. That could really lower the entry cost and get everyone a bunch of colors to work with. 

If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll start collecting the names and coordinate the details.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I went into a fly shop awhile back and guy working there asked me what I was looking for, I told him hackles, he told me "nobody ties flies with hackles anymore", I said, I do. I like EP for some flies, but I still like and tie with feathers and fur.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I went into a fly shop awhile back and guy working there asked me what I was looking for, I told him hackles, he told me "nobody ties flies with hackles anymore", I said, I do. I like EP for some flies, but I still like and tie with feathers and fur.


I fought it for years too. But, I’ve made amends. Trout flies are all natural and saltwater are 90% synthetic. Getting hunks of EP/FTD fibers is way more cost effective if you tie for both waters.


----------



## Capt_Jear (2 mo ago)

saltyhackle said:


> Title says it all. Anyone else shed a tear like I did...


Buck tails are gonna be $15+ now too…


----------



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

mro said:


> That square piece of wood that the black/white grizzly feather popper is sitting on is what I use for the small size poppers I make. I get it in 12" lengths, 1/2" & 3/4" dia..
> 
> Think I do it because I can
> 
> View attachment 221783


Have you used wine corks to tie poppers, I have a replenishing supply of those. (if i had a fly for every bottle of wine I had)


----------



## Keith Sharp (10 mo ago)

tprewett83 said:


> Have you used wine corks to tie poppers, I have a replenishing supply of those. (if i had a fly for every bottle of wine I had)


Yep! Made a jig for my disk sander to taper them. So far, have only made practice bass bugs for ACA accuracy competition. Can usually get two out of each cork.


----------



## tprewett83 (5 mo ago)

Thats incredible, I may have a new hobby.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> I fought it for years too. But, I’ve made amends. Trout flies are all natural and saltwater are 90% synthetic. Getting hunks of EP/FTD fibers is way more cost effective if you tie for both waters.


Since when did tying your own flies become cost effective...lol


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

tprewett83 said:


> Have you used wine corks


When I started making my own poppers I was using cork and still do once in awhile.
The balsa sands real fast.
I turn them on my drill press, the 3/4" dia don't fit so I drill a small bit into them and if it starts to be loose I take it out and put a little super glue on it. 
The cork is heaver than the balsa wood. Something I've just tried is using colored marking pens.
So far the black and red comes out lookin good. I sealed them with a thin coat of loon uv.

The best grabs have been from jacks, then strippers.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Since when did tying your own flies become cost effective...lol


Shhh my wife thinks it's cheaper than my long range shooting hobby.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mro said:


> When I started making my own poppers I was using cork and still do once in awhile.
> The balsa sands real fast.
> I turn them on my drill press, the 3/4" dia don't fit so I drill a small bit into them and if it starts to be loose I take it out and put a little super glue on it.
> The cork is heaver than the balsa wood. Something I've just tried is using colored marking pens.
> ...


I love the grabs from “strippers”! 😉


----------

